# Moving .... trying to get out of contract!



## Lsulli10 (Jan 19, 2009)

As we all know it's nearly impossible to get out of DTv's contract... however my new apartment will be providing me free cable(barf ... but free) and I don't want to pay the $65 a month I'm currently paying. Is there any way other than the technician coming out to my new place and saying that there is no LOS to get out of the $300 cancellation fee?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk! 

I do not think there is much you can do ethically or legally.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think so, but you could always go down to the $30 package.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Lsulli10 said:


> As we all know it's nearly impossible to get out of DTv's contract... however my new apartment will be providing me free cable(barf ... but free) and I don't want to pay the $65 a month I'm currently paying. Is there any way other than the technician coming out to my new place and saying that there is no LOS to get out of the $300 cancellation fee?


that free cable only be the $10 - $20 /m Local OTA only cable

all other stuff will need digital cable.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

They waive the ECF in the case of customer deceased however I think that would be a little overboard just to save $300.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

If your new place does not have line of sight, they will let you out of your contract.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't know how many techs would lie and cancel the job due to LOS if there was LOS. Methinks the tech wouldn't risk it.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is it even possible to mount a dish? If there is no exclusive area to mount the dish then you can get out of contract. Exclusive meaning the entire dish is within your rented area, e.g. an install on a patio where the entire dish is within the patio is ok. A 2nd floor balcony rail mount is technically NOT allowed by apt management (usually) since part of the dish hangs over the rail and can potentially knock out the 1st floor neighbor .

This could be the case if the apt complex includes cable in their rent.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know that the OP is trying to get out of a contract even tho they have LOS or just trying to avoid wasting their time and probably a day off waiting for an installer to come out and say there is no way to do an install. Unfortunately that is probably the only option to get out of a contract with out a early termination fee. Even then they might not let you off with out a fee.

You can drop your programing down to a min and even suspend the contract for a while to delay the early termination fee. Also the fee should be based on how many months are left not just a flat 300$.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

If you cancel the contract, don't you just have to send the hardware back to avoid ETF?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

wilsonc said:


> If you cancel the contract, don't you just have to send the hardware back to avoid ETF?


If you're under contract and cancel, you send back all leased equipment and pay the ETF.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lsulli10 said:


> As we all know it's nearly impossible to get out of DTv's contract... however my new apartment will be providing me free cable(barf ... but free) and I don't want to pay the $65 a month I'm currently paying. Is there any way other than the technician coming out to my new place and saying that there is no LOS to get out of the $300 cancellation fee?


Does your new apartment have a LOS? If so, you will have to pay the early termination fee to D*. BTW, its NOT 300$, its a pro-rated amount based on the remaining months that you have on your "agreement", for example, if you have 12 months left on 24 month agreement, you will be billed (rightfully so) for one half the ETF amount. However, if there is NO LOS from your new apartment, you can terminate your agreement at no cost (the apologists can say otherwise, but play csr roulette if need be and you will be able to not be penalized.)

Also, the amount of the ETF is a "floating amount." Be sure that you are billed the correct amount based on when your "agreement" was started. You can find this on many threads here by doing a search.

If you do have LOS at your new apartment, you may wish to have the D* service "suspended" for a while so you can see just how well you like the "*free*" cable service. Locally, we have comcrap, and even though I have some issues with D*, I am not sure I would be happy for long having them for my "service provider."


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Presuming the OP didnt sign up today, the ETF will be reduced by the number of months they have been subscribed. If they currently pay 65 a month for D*, they can go down to 30 dollar base package and save 35 a month, or pay D* 65 a month until the ETF is paid off.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Have the lanlord fax a note to DirecTv stating that they provide cable for free because they do not want/allow dishes on their building. Or you could get the 4.99 per month foreign package and nothing else. I don't think their clause has a minimum on what you have to have.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Have the lanlord fax a note to DirecTv stating that they provide cable for free because they do not want/allow dishes on their building. Or you could get the 4.99 per month foreign package and nothing else. I don't think their clause has a minimum on what you have to have.


I don't think that will work, DIRECTV would just throw OTARD at the landlord.

Getting the tech out and having him say that there is no LOS is the only way out of the contract.

You could CLAIM military service or that the account holder is diseased but I think they will want documentation.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Or you could get the 4.99 per month foreign package and nothing else.


The 4.99 preferred choice package is only available together with a international package which starts at 14.99 I think.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Draconis said:


> You could CLAIM military service or that the account holder is *diseased* but I think they will want documentation.


:lol:

I haven't seen the new diseased clause yet. That must be a doozy....

But like others have said, try having a tech out. If you don't have LOS, great you're off the hook. If you have LOS, great you don't have to watch cable. Win Win.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> They waive the ECF in the case of customer deceased however I think that would be a little overboard just to save $300.


Just a little,

You:Hello
CSR:Yes,how may I help you today?
You:I died...so I don't have to pay that early termination fee right?

LOL. :lol:


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> Just a little,
> 
> You:Hello
> CSR:Yes,how may I help you today?
> ...


HOW ABOUT?

Hi: My landlord just removed permission to attach anything to his building or make holes. And he insists that any electrical device comply with local electric codes for grounding.

Would that do it?

Joe


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> HOW ABOUT?
> 
> Hi: My landlord just removed permission to attach anything to his building or make holes. And he insists that any electrical device comply with local electric codes for grounding.
> 
> ...


Nope. Only NLOS.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Do they waive for NLOS? It's not D*'s fault you moved.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't advocate it, but...

a photo scanner, death certificate, and MS Paint.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Rather disappointing to see even a couple of people encouraging this behavior. You weren't lied to when you entered into a contract with DirecTV, why should you look for a lie to terminate it?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> that free cable only be the $10 - $20 /m Local OTA only cable


Not necessarily -- I have friends living in a condo complex here in the L.A. area where the free cable includes everything -- all the premium channels, digital cable, DVR service (not sure about HD). The complex _really_ doesn't want dishes on their buildings, I guess...although there are still a couple here and there.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

joe diamond said:


> HOW ABOUT?
> 
> Hi: My landlord just removed permission to attach anything to his building...


Use a tripod or non-penetrating sled mount.



joe diamond said:


> ...or make holes.


Use flat cables through windows.



joe diamond said:


> And he insists that any electrical device comply with local electric codes for grounding.


So does DirecTV, to comply with the National Electrical Code. There are ways to ground the dish in this situation to comply with the code, however.



joe diamond said:


> Would that do it?


Umm... no.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Use the movers connection service---If they can not install it, you will be let out of the agreement. They (D*) can not force you to stay in your home--Hell the banks can't even do that


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Just do some simple math to figure out what the best deal is for you. Assuming you still have a lot of time left in your D* contract, it may be worthwhile to just pay the ETF. You'll be saving $65/month so the ETF will pay for itself within about 4-5 months (depending how much of your contract is left). Based on that it wouldn't make sense to keep paying D* $65/month for let's say, 1 year, just to wait out your contract.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Use the movers connection service---If they can not install it, you will be let out of the agreement. They (D*) can not force you to stay in your home--Hell the banks can't even do that


No, but they cannot be responsible for YOUR decision to move. That's entirely on the customer, IMHO.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

WestDC said:


> Use the movers connection service---If they can not install it, you will be let out of the agreement. They (D*) can not force you to stay in your home--Hell the banks can't even do that


That will initiate a new contract. The OP is looking to get out of the contract because he is getting free cable at the new place.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I'd pick an apartment that is north facing, you can always move to a south facing one later if you need to see the Sun shining down on your face all day


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> Use a tripod or non-penetrating sled mount.
> 
> Use flat cables through windows.
> 
> ...


How about...." there is no dish location that would be FREE".... and so NLOS prevails?
Facts can be changed. I just think future commitments are a little sneaky...ever been married?

Usually this conversation goes the other way. The customer wants DTV desperately...before game time and the landlord, trees and custom charges just scream no.
Somebody wants to quit?

Joe


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Do they waive for NLOS? It's not D*'s fault you moved.


Agreed, but if you have no LOS to the location you move to, its only REASONABLE to insist that D* move all their dishes into orbits where you DO have a LOS, right?

Fair is Fair!


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> No, but they cannot be responsible for YOUR decision to move. That's entirely on the customer, IMHO.


And customers should not be penalized that D* doesn't have at least 635,000,000 satellites (*) in orbit to cover all possible locations on the surface of at least North America, right? If D* weren't acting in such an irresponsible manner, maybe they could serve EVERYONE and never have any LOS issues at all. That makes it all D*'s fault, right?

*Note*: Number of satellites calculated for total coverage based on "Art Bell method of fact-finding" (aka pulled that number out of my a$$.)


----------

